

This is how I work - Apps and tools for productivity - rileycrane
http://lifehacker.com/5930692/im-baratunde-thurston-and-this-is-how-i-work

======
jc4p
Here's a lot of other people's version of this: <http://www.usesthis.com>

------
slowernet
Epic humblebrag.

------
bluespice
IMHO this does not belong on the frontpage.

